# Mommy went picture crazy today



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Mommy got her new camera today and so my day was hectic...shwooo

*The day started slowly in my bed...*


















And then it was out in fresh air... 






















































*Waddling along...*









*Showing the mailman my "princess prance"... *


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I love her! Her dot on the head is just too cute!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwwww Bella is such a doll.....Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

*I smellz another dog...*









*I lovez the sun in my face...*


















On the tennis court sniffing stuff...









*I also helped mommy sign her new lease...*






















































MORE TO COME ...


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

ZZZZZZZZZZ......









Finally home...


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Cambrea said:


> I love her! Her dot on the head is just too cute!!


Thanks... I call the dot my lucky penny. 



Zoey's Mom said:


> Awwwww Bella is such a doll.....Thanks for sharing


Thanks! I enjoy taking and sharing photos of Bella so I can share them you guys!


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

Her markings are so cute! I, too, am a fan of the "lucky penny" as you so cleverly call it. And her coat is so very bright! Do you groom her yourself?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi bella is a movie star her pics are gorgeous her coloring is very pretty


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

*chiwee*love* said:


> Her markings are so cute! I, too, am a fan of the "lucky penny" as you so cleverly call it. And her coat is so very bright! Do you groom her yourself?


Thank You! I do groom her myself except clipping her nails(I am to nervous to do that). After trying many different things I tried Pet Head, Mango, it brightens her coat and makes her smell delicious... lol. 





sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi bella is a movie star her pics are gorgeous her coloring is very pretty


Thank You!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

great pics!!! i love her harness!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> great pics!!! i love her harness!


Thank You... we got the harness at Petco.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwww! Bella you are a princess!


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

*Princess Bella*

Lol, im glad im not the only one that goes crazy when i get a new camera  

Bella is absolutely gorgeous in all these pic's, a chi model in the making 

She has beautiful marking's and the 'lucky penny' is very cute


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She had quite an adventure! Great pictures! She is such a cutie patootie!! She reminds me of Mia


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics! I like the close ups. She's so cute with one ear up and one ear down!! Her eyes are a beautiful color as well. Great shots!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bella is such a pretty little Angel. :love5: I love all of the pictures! Her waddling pic is just too cute! The close ups are very nice too. Such a pretty little face. : ) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

rms3402 said:


> Awwww! Bella you are a princess!


Thank You! 



Chiwawa Lover said:


> Lol, im glad im not the only one that goes crazy when i get a new camera
> 
> Bella is absolutely gorgeous in all these pic's, a chi model in the making
> 
> She has beautiful marking's and the 'lucky penny' is very cute


Thanks! I just can't seem to take enough pics of her.



2Cheese said:


> She had quite an adventure! Great pictures! She is such a cutie patootie!! She reminds me of Mia


Thank You. Mia is adorable! 



Brodysmom said:


> Great pics! I like the close ups. She's so cute with one ear up and one ear down!! Her eyes are a beautiful color as well. Great shots!


Thank You! That one ear up and one ear down just makes me giggle. 



TLI said:


> Bella is such a pretty little Angel. :love5: I love all of the pictures! Her waddling pic is just too cute! The close ups are very nice too. Such a pretty little face. : ) Thanks for sharing!


Thank You! I love that waddling picture myself. When I saw it I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

awwww. 
she looks like a cute little alien with the big eyes in the bed!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

She is sooooooooooooo cute!:love1: Really great pics of her! Could look at her all day!!!:love4:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Loved all the pics!!! Bella's a cutie; I love her coloring :love2:


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Adorable !


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Sissy2010 said:


> awwww.
> she looks like a cute little alien with the big eyes in the bed!


Thanks, I sometimes call her my lil' Alien. 



Pookypeds said:


> She is sooooooooooooo cute!:love1: Really great pics of her! Could look at her all day!!!:love4:


Thank You! 



LittleHead said:


> Loved all the pics!!! Bella's a cutie; I love her coloring :love2:


Thank You!!! 



Lisa T said:


> Adorable !


Thanks!


----------

